# New Zealand



## beejaybeeohio (May 13, 2014)

We want to spend a week in a New Zealand t/s prior to a cruise departing from Auckland.  The cruise visits Bay of Islands, 7am-6pm, Tauranga 8am-6pm, Wellington 8am-8pm, Akaroa 8am-6pm, and Dunedin 7am-5pm.

Based on this itinerary, what resorts should we consider when placing an RCI ongoing search?  Is intra-NZ airfare reasonable enough that we should consider staying on the South Island?

I look forward to any thoughts, ideas and suggestions- we have until early 2016 to plan!


----------



## GrayFal (May 13, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We want to spend a week in a New Zealand t/s prior to a cruise departing from Auckland.  The cruise visits Bay of Islands, 7am-6pm, Tauranga 8am-6pm, Wellington 8am-8pm, Akaroa 8am-6pm, and Dunedin 7am-5pm.
> 
> Based on this itinerary, what resorts should we consider when placing an RCI ongoing search?  Is intra-NZ airfare reasonable enough that we should consider staying on the South Island?
> 
> I look forward to any thoughts, ideas and suggestions- we have until early 2016 to plan!



Did a NZ/Aus cruise in 2012 - loved it.

I really enjoyed the Bay of Islands area which I visited prior to the cruise and could imagine spending 4-5 days there. There are several choices of TS there. I met people there who owned at Bishop Selwyn(sp) Village. 
I did spend 4 days in Auckland prior to the cruise and also enjoyed that.

My favorite excursion I took was the Mail Run in Akaroa.
http://www.akaroa.com/tours/akaroas-eastern-bays-scenic-mail-run
Robin was delightful - they only take 8 people max and you actually deliver the mail with him. His wife prepares a wonderful tea that you have on the road. He also is the school bus driver and delivers for fed-ex!
You need to book 6 months out.

In Dunedin my friends rented a car in Port Chalmers where the ship docked and drove the beautiful coastal road - we combined a visit on our own to Larnach Castle where we walked around the grounds and had tea http://www.tourism.net.nz/new-zealand/about-new-zealand/attractions/scenic-views/larnach-castle.html with a tour in a 8 wheel drive all terrain vehicle at Natures Wonder ($55) http://www.natureswonders.co.nz to see a seal colony and yellow eye penguins ….boy, are you going to enjoy this trip!


----------



## LynnW (May 13, 2014)

We were also on that cruise and agree with Pat about the mail run. It was our favourite too. Can't help with a timeshare but we spent 4 days in the Bay of Islands in a motel and really enjoyed it. We stayed at a timeshare resort in Lake Taupo but I can't remember the name right now. We exchanged through DAE. It was also an interesting are with lots to see.

Lynn


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 13, 2014)

*Thanks*

We usually do private tours and the mail run with Robin sounds great.  So far our sailing's roll call on Cruise Critic has only us, but I hope more join in so we can make a group of 8.  Thanks for the links,Grayfal and also for your endorsements LynnW.  The websites are bookmarked!


----------



## MrsPants (May 20, 2014)

Hi there,
Would definately recommend heading to Queenstown and surrounds for a week- although its in the South Island its absolutely beautiful and well worth the effort. You can fly from Auckland for between $70-150 one way and often there are specials with Air NZ and also through their cheaper flights site www.grabaseat.co.nz.
Many nice TS in the area and lots to do- jetboating, steamboats, bungee or something more sedate. Its also where most of Lord of Rings was filmed, so stunning scenery.

Bay of Islands is also beautiful and quite a few good TS up there- they are nothing like the one's in the US, but very comfortable and in great locations. Things to do up there are fishing charters, swimming with dolphins, maori cultural activities, golf, and beaches. You can drive from Auckland in around 3 hours.

Hope that helps!

K


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2014)

Consider depositing a week in Dial an Exchange.  They have lots of Australia and New Zealand inventory.


----------



## Passepartout (May 20, 2014)

I will send you a link to an appt. hotel in Auckland we enjoyed in Nov. 2 BR. Much like TS but with daily maid svc. Still having fun. Improv final tomorrow. More later. 

Jim


----------



## GrayFal (May 20, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I will send you a link to an appt. hotel in Auckland we enjoyed in Nov. 2 BR. Much like TS but with daily maid svc. Still having fun. Improv final tomorrow. More later.
> 
> Jim



This is where I stayed….loved it!
Took the bus from the airport and walked 3 blocks…within walking distance of the cruise ship dock as well…it was fun seeing people "rolling" down the streets of the city to the ship - very different then most other ports although Sydney's cruise ship dock is cool as well…

http://www.celestion-waldorf.co.nz

Paid under $115 per night for a 2BR/1Bath unit in January 2012


----------



## Jimster (May 20, 2014)

*Jetstar*

Jetstar offers the cheapest flights from auk to Queenstown.  gAteway apts is a hotel in Queensland that resemble a fully equipped condo.  They are very nice and quite convenient to the airport and transportation.


----------



## Jimster (May 22, 2014)

*Totaled*

On my way from Queenstown to te anu I totaled my car that I rented.  But I opted for full coverage(in nz most typical insurances don't cover you-not Amex, not CC cdws).  I would suggest this for any one renting here.  When the rental company called me at the hospital, they said my total cost for their new Nissan was a $200 towing fee.  When I left the hospital my bill for 2 day' s hospitalization and tests totaled $00.00.  

That's how it should be!  If you are sick or injured you should be cared for, not sent into bankruptcy.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 24, 2014)

*Thanks!*

From when our cruise leaves on a Tuesday, I figure we will only have 4 nights in a timeshare in NZ since most have Friday check-in days.  We'll have to depart the US on a Wed to arrive Fri I think!

I plan on using DAE for our post-cruise stay in AUS, unfortunately they've not come through for me for a long-requested week in the UK for next May. Again, since our cruise arrives in Sydney on a Tuesday, we'll have at most 5 nights if we can check-in on a Sunday vs. Saturday.

We could arrive sooner and stay longer to take advantage of a full timeshare week in each country, but that would entail booking hotel stays to fill in the gaps.  Perhaps we should consider not using timeshares at all for this trip?  Or maybe stay longer in NZ and just a couple days post-cruise in AUS?

We're having dinner with a friend from NZ tomorrow night and will seek his advice as well!


----------



## LisaH (May 24, 2014)

Jimster said:


> On my way from Queenstown to te anu I totaled my car that I rented.  But I opted for full coverage(in nz most typical insurances don't cover you-not Amex, not CC cdws).  I would suggest this for any one renting here.  When the rental company called me at the hospital, they said my total cost for their new Nissan was a $200 towing fee.  When I left the hospital my bill for 2 day' s hospitalization and tests totaled $00.00.
> 
> That's how it should be!  If you are sick or injured you should be cared for, not sent into bankruptcy.



I second buying full coverage if you are going to rent a car in NZ/AUS. DH also had a car accident in Tasmania and had it not for the full coverage, it would have cost us over $10K. Now, even renting domestically, we always buy the extra insurance that American Express offers (about $20 per rental, not per day).


----------



## EZ-ED (Feb 7, 2015)

If you are unable to find a suitable TS take a look at the Waldorf Stadium Apartments in Auckland. We stayed there for almost a week prior to our cruise from Auckland to Sydney. It was near the harbor, grocery store a block away, and lots to see in Auckland. 1 bedroom, kitchen and washer/dryer. Auckland Domain is a must, wine tour on Waiheke Island, Sky tower (you can even jump off the sky tower if you are brave enough). 

Other than the plane ride this was probably the most fun trip, experience I have enjoyed.

You will have a great time.


----------



## Dave&Linda (Feb 7, 2015)

We just spent three weeks in NZ, half the time on the South Island and the rest on the North Island.  You really will be missing a lot if you only visit Dunedin, as the South Island is much more scenic than the North. We started out flying from Auckland to Blenheim (inexpensive), train to Christchurch, the alpine train over to Greymouth via Arthur's Pass, then via bus to Franz Joseph Glacier,  buses to Queenstown and Milford Sound, finally another bus to Dunedin, then flying back to Auckland.  We did not stay in any TS's during the trip but lodging is quite inexpensive, especially with the exchange rate being quite favorable for us. The South Island is not to be missed.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 9, 2015)

*6 months from my first post-11 months to go!*

Still nothing has come through from RCI or DAE.  I appreciate the hotel suggestions for Auckland and trip advice about the South Island.  Much depends on procuring ff business/first tickets as our pre-cruise time will be based on when those seats are available.  Economy seats shouldn't be as difficult to snag, but these old bones would love a little comfort on the long flight.


----------



## klpca (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not sure when you are traveling (January 2016?) but I was able to book a NZ timeshare through DAE in late August 2014 for a stay in November 2014. It was easy peasy and I had a choice of weeks. It was for my daughter and she was looking to stay near Taupo, but I remember that there was online availability for a resort near the Bay of Islands, as well as one in Queenstown (not 100% sure about that but pretty sure).


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 20, 2015)

*Update*

Booked our flights using AA miles and will arrive in AKL 10 days prior to our cruise.  There are 4 legs to get there from CLE, but the 2 US flights are 1st class and then we are on Qantas business from LAX-BNE in a 747 that doesn't have 1st and from BNE-AKL Qantas business.  62.5k miles each!  It'll be a very long journey.

I didn't want to route thru Hawaii because, from what I've read, Hawaiian Air first class is pretty lame.

Our Kiwi friend is suggesting we concentrate on the North Island, but the South Island is still on the horizon. DAE is offering a rental in Queenstown for $800 for the week, but at this point, I don't want to commit to something that's non-refundable.  Our friend does think we should be booking accommodations soon.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 20, 2015)

*queenstown*

Queenstown is remarkable.  Every manner of activity is based there and of course you can visit Milford Sound.  I find it difficult to believe that you would have to rent through DAE since they literally have hundreds of NZ TS available but maybe not at your specific time.  Unlike RCI which has a minimal presence in NZ, DAE is extensive.


----------

